# Glitch between Financial and Reservation computer systems



## rhonda (Apr 24, 2017)

This morning, on logging into my WM account, I was greeted with the message, 


			
				WM account page said:
			
		

> At this time, your WorldMark account is unable to process online reservations due to a past due owing or your account has some other account status issue. Please call the Vacation Planning Center at 1-800-457-0103 for assistance. Although you will be able to search availability online, you will be unable to book a reservation using the web site. We apologize for the inconvenience.


The WM phone rep first assumed the flag was for non-payment but a simple investigation confirmed that all is good on my account. After additional research, the WM phone rep informed me that there is a System Glitch affected 'some accounts' where the Financial system isn't properly communicating with the Reservation system.  *Until the problem is resolved, these accounts are unable to book online and must phone in for all transactions.*  While there is no estimated date on resolution, I was advised that it could be 'weeks.'

I was not given any clues on patterns of similarity between the affected accounts.

Uh-oh?


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have had various problems since the Update in March. Mainly dealing with how Points/Credits are placed in the WM or WMTS Category. I have sent several emails to the WM BOD (which actually go to OC and 1 email directly tocGeoffcRichards (no reply). I have also called OC twice. The first time they were able to fix it. The second time the System would not let them fix the problem.

Today I got my 2nd response from OC. Besides getting the issue wrong. Heather went on to explain how great the Update from March is. She also said I needed to use Chrome or Internet Explorer 11 as my browser. As if the Brower I use (Chrome) has anything ro do with howmthe WM internal system moves Points/Credits.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 24, 2017)

This has been going on for at least a month, longer if you count the additional variations.  First I couldn't do any reservation that involved a credit card for several months.  Now I get the same message as above.  They told me it would be fixed by the end of the week, and that was several weeks ago.  
Contact the Board members and insist they hold Wyndham accountable to deliver services as promised and paid for.  It won't do any good, but might let them know we are fed up with their incompetence when it comes to programming issues.  
Sue


----------



## rhonda (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh, my.  This does not sound good.  I hadn't seen any mention of it here and was unaware of the troubles you both have encountered.  Thank you for chiming in and filling in additional history.  

I'll guess I'll be writing to OC, too.


----------



## geist1223 (May 31, 2017)

Many people are still locked out of their accounts and numerous other problems. This has been going on for months. No response from Worldmark Board Of Directors or Wyndham. The Blackout/Silence is deafening.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 31, 2017)

I'm locked out too, and have been since last Friday. I needed to cancel a reservation before today, but could not do it on-line since I am locked out. I spent 28 minutes on hold before I had to go, and hung up before I could talk to anyone. Called again later and spent 17 minutes on hold before finally getting through to cancel. This is extremely frustrating as I want to look for a last minute bonus time reservation and cannot see availability to do it, because I am LOCKED OUT .


----------



## geist1223 (May 31, 2017)

Just got a BS response from OC which basically said the WM BOD has no personal supervision of the IT Department. I that this to mean no Responsibility. But that the IT Department is diligently working on the problem. Boy they have been diligently working on it for months with no fix in sight.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 1, 2017)

As with any corporation, the BoD sets policy and long term direction of the company, and hires the CEO to execute that plan and the day to day operations. If my iPhone is not working, I don't expect Al Gore (Apple BoD member) to come to my house and fix it. 

That is all the response you received is saying.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 5, 2017)

I am CLEAR!

Checking the website today, for the first time since I opened thread, my account is clear and able to manage reservations online again.  Wow.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 5, 2017)

I also regained access yesterday, but my hopes were quickly dashed.  I made a reservation and the credits disappeared but no reservation showed up.  It still hasn't cleared over 24 hours later so I'll have to call in again tomorrow to sort it out.  Last time I called, the hold times were so long, I ran the batteries down on 2 handsets.  We'll see if I get through.

Sue


----------



## rhonda (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh, my, Sue -- I hope your reservation is preserved and the messy situation quickly remedied for you.


----------

